# Emg - help on coding



## msingh23 (Jun 27, 2015)

Need help on coding  EMG w/o paraspinal did not done before
 Dr.  did  2 extremity w/o related paraspinal areas no NCV :
 & Nerve conduction studies was  9-10 studies  
I pull CPT 95861 and CPT 95911
However as I check CPT 95861is components of CPT 95911 , so I cannot use both, now I have no idea what is next. Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.
CC:  UE numbness and tingling.
Thank you


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jun 29, 2015)

msingh23 said:


> Need help on coding  EMG w/o paraspinal did not done before
> Dr.  did  2 extremity w/o related paraspinal areas no NCV :
> & Nerve conduction studies was  9-10 studies
> I pull CPT 95861 and CPT 95911
> ...



If both are done at same time, same DOS you should use the 95886 +95911
the 95861 is used when nerve conduction studies are NOT done on same DOS.


----------



## msingh23 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for your  respond.
    I now see in the CPT that it indicate I cannot bill 95861 when same day Nerve conduction test. However I just want to ensure I got this. I will bill 95886 & 95911 for both were done at same time, same DOS although this was done without related paraspinal areas no NCV.
 I did not see indication of with/without so I though CPT 95886 could only be use when paraspinal was done, so this coded is for with and without ??? Please advise.
  Thank you so much for your input, appreceiated.


----------



## jeanicer (Jul 6, 2015)

*EMG Coding*

Make sure to verify with the payer if they still allow 95861 as the EMG codes have been replaced by 95885, 95886 and 95887.


----------



## mhstrauss (Jul 7, 2015)

msingh23 said:


> Thanks for your  respond.
> I now see in the CPT that it indicate I cannot bill 95861 when same day Nerve conduction test. However I just want to ensure I got this. I will bill 95886 & 95911 for both were done at same time, same DOS although this was done without related paraspinal areas no NCV.
> I did not see indication of with/without so I though CPT 95886 could only be use when paraspinal was done, so this coded is for with and without ??? Please advise.
> Thank you so much for your input, appreceiated.




You are correct--95885/95886 can be used when extremity studies are done with OR without related paraspinals.


----------



## msingh23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks so much Meagan.
  Now I can note CPT 95885 or  95886 can be use  when extremity studies are done With OR Without related paraspinals once nerve conduction studies (CPT 95907-95913) are done on same DOS. 

NO NCV bill only 95860 - 95864 (NO CPT 95907-95913)
  Thanks to all for their contrubtion I now have a better understanding for EMG's


----------

